# Difference of MPEG types?



## yodasmeagol (Mar 24, 2008)

What are the main differences between an MPG-1, MPG-2 and an MP4 video format.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

MPG-2 is DVD quality (this is format used for commercial DVDs) MPG-1 is an earlier not as high quality version, MP4 is format for portable devices (ipods, phones etc)


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

That was the quick explanation above, but if you want to know more then you should about mpeg check out url below.

http://www.chiariglione.org/mpeg/


----------

